# spotted this yesterday!



## 92JETTGL (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey guys! I spotted this in Cambridge in front of Vinnie's garage. It is an 84, with 103K. The owner said he would let it go for 15K! The car needs a litle TLC!


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: spotted this yesterday! (92JETTGL)*

I love the parking job.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

For 15k it better be pretty damn clean.
Needs some TLC prices are under 8k


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

Too much money you can find better


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (URQ)*

I'd really really go over a Mass car with a fine tooth comb, rust, rot etc. Unless it was a west/southern car that was brought up to New England, but, seeing that it's on the road in the cruddy weather leads me to believe that its probabally a heap rust wise. I got my 85 for $10k from Cali and it is SOLID, for $15K you can do WAY WAY better. Also, what does "some TLC" mean?


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: spotted this yesterday! (92JETTGL)*

I haven't seen one on the road in probably 12 years or so. I'd probably crash my car if I saw one parked at the side of the road


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_I'd really really go over a Mass car with a fine tooth comb, rust, rot etc. 

Yeah... Mine was from Mass....


----------

